# S7-Programme prüfen



## mbauer35 (8 April 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich hatte schon hier angefragt:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21487

Leider kam keine Antwort. Ich hätte auch gerne in diesem Thread weitergeschrieben, doch beim Antworten kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

Michael


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

mbauer35 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich hatte schon hier angefragt:
> http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21487
> ...



Es kam keine Antwort, weil es im keinen Sinn hat, irgendeinen Scanner
über ein Programm laufen lassen zu wollen, in der Hoffnung dir irgend
eine Art von Fehler aufzuzeigen. Wie soll das bitte gehen.

Was wünschst du dir den????

Frank


----------



## bike (9 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es kam keine Antwort, weil es im keinen Sinn hat, irgendeinen Scanner
> über ein Programm laufen lassen zu wollen, in der Hoffnung dir irgend
> eine Art von Fehler aufzuzeigen. Wie soll das bitte gehen.
> 
> ...




Also ein Programm oder Compiler mit nur einer Eingabe:

"Mach das was ich will und das aber auch richtig"

Muss es doch geben.


Es gibt eben inzwischen die Meinung, dass man jeden Fehler im Vorfeld findet und nur fertige, perfekte Programme in die Maschine oder Anlagen übertragen werden muss.

So etwas ist wohl der Wunschtraum von dem TE


bike


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

Wenn der "mbauer35" mal keine Zweitnick von jemand bekannten ist. 

Frank


----------

